# Strength keyhole slots?



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Just saw something on another thread and had a question, but I didn't want to hijack it. How strong would you consider keyhole slots in 3/4 oak to be? I made some plans for a wall-mounted comic book rack and I've been trying to decide if I should use hardware mounts or cut out keyhole slots. This rack will be 36" wide and have two shelves to hold a fair amount of comics which will be pretty heavy. Thoughts? Btw I realize a grown man collecting comics is pretty nerdy


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

nblasa said:


> Just saw something on another thread and had a question, but I didn't want to hijack it. How strong would you consider keyhole slots in 3/4 oak to be? I made some plans for a wall-mounted comic book rack and I've been trying to decide if I should use hardware mounts or cut out keyhole slots. This rack will be 36" wide and have two shelves to hold a fair amount of comics which will be pretty heavy. Thoughts? Btw I realize a grown man collecting comics is pretty nerdy


T-slots may be a little marginal. Wall slots tend tend to be a little larger and some will allow aluminum extrusions to be inserted to beef them up. The larger bits do tend to be pricey though.:smile:
http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/416-0439/

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v143-0702


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like to use a French cleat type to hold shelves if there's enough room, how big is your rack going to be?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would recommend the metal keyhole slot hardware over just a slot in the wood. If you get a good install with the mounting plate, and catch a stud for the screw, it's a pretty strong assembly.









 







.



.


----------



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll be going the hardware route. I appreciate the input


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> I like to use a French cleat type to hold shelves if there's enough room, how big is your rack going to be?


+1 for French cleat. I have even used the small aluminum ones for bulletin boards.


----------

